# Can i take Cialis at the age of 23 without any risk as a trial?



## Bang (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello, I am a 23 years old man. At first i figured i might have performance anxiety during sex, but in general i don't get any erection unless i masturbate by myself and that also lasts for 2-3 mins. Sometimes (and that happens very less) im all excited and horny during oral sex but when its time to penetrate my penis gets soft. I'm very attracted and very comfortable around my partner. 
I asked for some Viagra or Cialis from my doctor, he just prescribed me some vitamins named (Dexit & E-gel 400, which for the record is not helping me) and all he suggested is to "get married" and everything shall be fine, which makes no sense right now, as i am not ready.

I might or might not suffer from erectile dysfunction. Whatever it is, i am really worried. Im thinking of trying Cialis as a trial. As i first timer how much mg should i take? and which one would be better Cialis/Viagra/Levitra? Thanks in advance.


----------

